# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Murdoch University project: Online Platform for Enabling Sustainable Housing

## cami

Hi there!  :Smilie:  
my name is Camila and I am a Master student at Murdoch University and I need your help to continue my research project. 
If you own a house, are building one, planning on building one or if you are either an architect, a builder or a developer we would like to invite you to help us understand the main reasons for low adoption of sustainability technologies in the Australian housing industry. 
Your answers will help the development of a web platform to provide anyone with information on sustainable technologies in an efficient way. 
This survey is entirely anonymous and will typically take 10 minutes to complete. 
If you wish to participate, here is the link to the survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/sustainablehomehq
If you would like more information about this research project feel free to visit our website: http://www.sustainablehomehq.com 
We sincerely appreciate your time! 
Yours sincerely,
Camila

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Hi there!  
> we would like to invite you to help us understand the main reasons for low adoption of sustainability technologies in the Australian housing industry.

  You probably don't need a survey for this.
The #1 answer would be cost.
#2 would be the rarity of hay bales and cob  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

#3 lack of industry take-up, because of #1.   
Nobody wants to pay significantly more than they already have to when it comes to a house, unless there are tangible benefits in the "now" time of their life.

----------

